# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF inkCanvas Paint Application

## shek.093

Hi i am trying to develop a paint like application.
How to calculate the points of rounded rectangle?
i know how to draw ellipse and rectangle using StylesPoint.
Help me drawing rounded rectangle using StylesPoint.

----------


## kevinjohnson

Here are some good example of rounded shape visit following URL you will find your answer and code for that answer.
Visit: http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...rners-polygon#

----------

